# Tractor will not rev up



## bigge31566 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a Massey 135 and when I first crank tractor it will not rev up until about 15 min later, it will only slow idle, when it finally revs up it runs find, and after using that day it gets easier to rev up, but the next day it starts all over, any ideas


----------



## kendall1710 (Nov 4, 2012)

sounds like the govener rod and gear is a little gummed up and dosent move until the oil gets hot enough to soften up the gum on it. most times it can happen on older tractors after years of long hours of work.


----------



## bigge31566 (Sep 25, 2012)

Is there a fix or do you have to replace something


----------



## Georgewhite (May 30, 2012)

I would recommend having the injection pump refurbished... my b275 had the same problem but this cured it! ( usually costs 100-300£)


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I had a similar problem with my Case 990. After changing fuel filters, bleeding the injectors and pulling out what little hair I have left....I got in touch with a fella who owns his own excavating and trucking business down the road from me. He found the linkage that goes from the engine kill to the injector pump wasn't opening up all the way because of a small obstruction. A two second fix and I was up and running. Sometimes it pays to have a pair of fresh eyes look at something that has one befuddled.


----------

